# battery placement



## warcraft1975

i own a 14 sears boat that i am getting ready to rig up lights on and had some questions about the battery ....with the motor gas tank and my big butt all in the back should i go ahead and mount the battery up front ?or just put it in back with all the rest of the heavy stuff?


----------



## fool4fish1226

I would try to distribute the weight of your battery/s, fuel tank, etc as evenly as possible between the front and back of the boat. Also keep in mind to try and keep your weight centered this will help with stability. Good Luck


----------



## fender66

Distribute the weight as much as possible. If your boat is not balanced....you will notice it's lack of stability. I'd put it up front.


----------



## KRS62

In the 2 Jons I have owned, I wished the battery (or fuel tank) was up front for better weight distribution. I haven't seen too many front heavy boats!

KRS


----------



## nomowork

Do you have a passenger on your boat too?

There's always a passenger on my aluminum boat so I put the battery box just behind the middle bench fastened to the wooden floor. The box also doubles as a small bait table. Too much weight up front can be bad too IMO.


----------



## bcbouy

i put my 2 deep cycles behind the front bench. works perfect.


----------



## warcraft1975

so sounds like putting the battery up front isnt to bad of a idea


----------



## Ictalurus

Just a thought, if you are just running lights or other small electronics, you can pick up a small 12V battery at batteries plus or wherever. Smaller, lighter and you won't have to worry about additional weight.


----------



## steam_mill

I would not decide where the battery should go until you water test the rig with the battery in it.

Last year I got my first jon boat - Lowe 1448. Figured I would need the battery in the front like my other boat.

I was surprised when I took it out, it ran much better with the battery in the back!


----------



## steam_mill

I would not decide where the battery should go until you water test the rig with the battery in it.

Last year I got my first jon boat - Lowe 1448. Figured I would need the battery in the front like my other boat.

I was surprised when I took it out, it ran much better with the battery in the back!


----------



## warcraft1975

maybe i will just put the battery in it and go run it see how it does i think i will end up with battery in the front though all that weight in the back kinda bothers me ..lol


----------



## rhlabs

I have a Fisher Grizzly 1654 with a 24 volt bow mount trolling motor. I have both batteries placed towards the front under the deck extension that I built. I have found that when I don't have the gas motor mounted (most of the time) that I am way too nose heavy when I put my largeness up front. Being a flat bottom the boat slides around with any wind at all since the back end is raised so much. It also make it tougher to load onto the trailer with all of the weight up front. I am looking at moving my batteries to the back of the boat but hate to do it since currently all of the wires etc. are hidden. It just never ends....


----------

